# New Hunter, Helpful Tips?



## RealTree (Sep 28, 2010)

New to this turkey hunting thing, had a shot last night at a tom with my bow and missed. today i had a few gobblers calling back to my yelps but would not come in. any tips on how i can get them to close the distance?


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Multiple options. Call, don't call, etc. practice makes perfect. Sometimes they want it loud and fast sometimes not at all. Sometimes in between. Time and experience will guide you. Welcome to the wonderful world of turkey hunting


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is a tip for you. Use a shotgun!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Keep the dekes 5 yards from the blind (facing the blind) so if they hang up, they are still within 20 yards :evilsmile


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

- Set up where the turkeys want to be or go, not where you want them to go. 

- If you do not have any, invest in a realistic looking decoy or two....they make a world of difference in holding birds in close for a bow shot. 

- When you do get a shot opportunity, take your time to settle the pin and concentrate on your shot sequence. Many new turkey bow hunters tend to rush the shot thinking the bird is going to get away. Trust your dekes to hold them in tight and settle that pin.


----------



## lucicarli (Nov 4, 2015)

RealTree said:


> New to this turkey hunting thing, had a shot last night at a tom with my bow and missed. today i had a few gobblers calling back to my yelps but would not come in. any tips on how i can get them to close the distance?


Enhance all your decoys with real feathers. Including tail fan, wings, and any other feathers that you can find. This has proven to make quite the difference for me over the past few years. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

if you use a bow, I really suggest being in a blind, set your dekes 5-8 yds from you and, if you think you know where they will come from have your shoot window at the side so they are not walking in looking at the dekes but are looking at you


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I had a gobbler hang up on me about 80 yards away. Every time I yelped or clucked he would answer me back. I could see him strutting and gobbling every time I called but he would not come any closer. While I was focused on him I had 2 sneak up behind me on the downside of the hill I was on, and let out gobble while I was calling, startled me so I turn my head and look and I got 2 Tom's staring at me and they must have seen me then took off . 
I hunt public land, only managed to get out three days because of work at the last part of my week to try and get it done but could not close the deal. I'm still learning a lot myself. Got to love turkey hunting.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

once the bird responds to your call put your call down and don't let out a peep.so many people get caught up in the bird gobbling and strutting they over call.once he responds he knows exactly where that hen is.go silent and make him come find you.ive seen it on outdoor shows where the bird is walking in,hunter lets out a call.bird locks up and struts.after 5 min bird starts walking in,hunter calls again,bird hangs up.play hard to get.and for every bird that comes in gobbling his head off 4 more will sneak in without a sound as they are not the boss tom so you have to keeps your eyes open.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

john decker said:


> once the bird responds to your call put your call down and don't let out a peep.so many people get caught up in the bird gobbling and strutting they over call.once he responds he knows exactly where that hen is.go silent and make him come find you.ive seen it on outdoor shows where the bird is walking in,hunter lets out a call.bird locks up and struts.after 5 min bird starts walking in,hunter calls again,bird hangs up.play hard to get.and for every bird that comes in gobbling his head off 4 more will sneak in without a sound as they are not the boss tom so you have to keeps your eyes open.


exactly I don't use decoys and I like to quit calling after I get a response and so many times more then not they come in looking knowing the hen should be there.i used to keep calling as much as I got responces and more times then not those birds hung up out of range


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

john decker said:


> once the bird responds to your call put your call down and don't let out a peep.so many people get caught up in the bird gobbling and strutting they over call.once he responds he knows exactly where that hen is.go silent and make him come find you.ive seen it on outdoor shows where the bird is walking in,hunter lets out a call.bird locks up and struts.after 5 min bird starts walking in,hunter calls again,bird hangs up.play hard to get.and for every bird that comes in gobbling his head off 4 more will sneak in without a sound as they are not the boss tom so you have to keeps your eyes open.


Makes sense, thanks for the tips


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I would pound a couple with the shotgun first, get a few under your belt and gain experience before using the bow. But if that's what you want to do Good Luck and get out there!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Best advice I've ever been given and can pass along, they are simple creatures with simple needs (food, safety, roost, breeding, nesting) find a way to capatalize on one of these needs.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Best advise is have patience, some birds will charge right in others will silently sneak in and they take their time doing so. If you have a bird answering you be watchful for another to sneak in. Again have patience, guys will call and after a few minutes decide to move on never seeing the bird that is sneaking in.


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Agree with the calling advice from others. Once a tom responds go quiet and wait. More times than not he'll come to your decoys.


----------

